# Sundown - 1/10



## Greg (Jan 10, 2010)

earliest tr ever?

bumps are evenly dusted. snow is bound to each bump. smooth, but weird skiing. get here and help me ski these bitches in! epic line on right remains....


----------



## Greg (Jan 10, 2010)

i got one line rippable....


----------



## severine (Jan 10, 2010)

Brian's on his way. Big p.t. mess this morning with the youngest, and I'm sick so he cleaned it up for me.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 10, 2010)

didnt get a good reaction to this so i may not be there until late afternoon, if at all.

greg, post a pic of those bumps on facebook or something.  i would love to see what i'm missing.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 10, 2010)

see ya around 12

pow


----------



## Greg (Jan 10, 2010)

leaving now. Skied with Brian for a while. We got 2 or 3 lines skiing well.


----------



## Greg (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pics*

*Early morning at the Institution*






*Looking down after a couple runs*





*Brian on the first little drop into Temptor.*




Some cat tracks, but a really great 5 bump line in there.

*Brian looking strong*





*Tight stance*





*Me*










*Looking down last run*





*Looking up last run*





The afternoon crew is in for a treat. The skier's left side needs some work. Real sweepy over there and some of the lower bumps vaporized with the snow making. Overall though, pretty awesome.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 10, 2010)

Greg said:


> [*Tight stance*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



right side looks TIGHT.  

nice pics G.


----------



## Greg (Jan 10, 2010)

2knees said:


> Paging Dr. Hingalot.



Yeah yeah yeah. I'm sure hinging my way down Temptor was a lot more fun than whatever _you _were doing this morning...

:razz:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweet.  Wish I could hit that today.  Reminds me to get the call to check on the status of the Brawlers.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 10, 2010)

Good skiing today.  I skied until just after 12 and then had to get heading home.  They were starting to ski in nicely, the afternoon crew should have a lot of fun.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 10, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Sweet.  Wish I could hit that today.  Reminds me to get the call to check on the status of the Brawlers.



Looks sweet! Not sure if my legs would want that today.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 10, 2010)

Fun out there today, it was also the first time this season I felt comfortable in the bumps. I hooked up with Steve-o and skied with him about an hour before I had to leave. Skiers right was skiing real nice, but was starting to see alot of traffic after 12:00. One really nasty wall developed about 1/2 way down the money line. Almost took me out of my ski's a couple of times. Other the. That skiers right is great!

Skiers left needs some serious TLC before the bump comp, it's just funky over there.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 10, 2010)

Was pretty damn good today!!  Greg, Brian,Tim, and co. did a great job skiing the lines in.  Did a bunch of runs with Tim...Then met up with a couple guys from long island that  ripped gunny with us last spring.....Skiers right was for sure the best.  We forfeited a run and slipped the money line, basically pushing the pow back into the troughs.  Did about 8 more runs with those guys and then bailed.  Looked for 180 and his gang but never saw them..Going back tomorrow for a second helping...should be even better if they dust em  tonight

steveo


----------



## Trev (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice to hear, might get out after work tomorrow to check em out!




powhunter said:


> Was pretty damn good today!!  Greg, Brian,Tim, and co. did a great job skiing the lines in.  Did a bunch of runs with Tim...Then met up with a couple guys from long island that  ripped gunny with us last spring.....Skiers right was for sure the best.  We forfeited a run and slipped the money line, basically pushing the pow back into the troughs.  Did about 8 more runs with those guys and then bailed.  Looked for 180 and his gang but never saw them..Going back tomorrow for a second helping...should be even better if they dust em  tonight
> 
> steveo


----------



## bvibert (Jan 11, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Was pretty damn good today!!  Greg, Brian,Tim, and co. did a great job skiing the lines in...



It should also be noted that Jarrod sent one of the terrain guys in with a shovel yesterday to break up some of the wall bumps.  That helped getting from one good line to several.  I think he got frustrated when he tried to start working in a line on skier's left, since there's not really much to work with over there...


----------

